# Freeman loader leaking



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

I put a Freeman trip-bucket loader on my Ford 960 a couple weeks ago. I'm starting to really enjoy it, but it's leaks are getting worse.

Out the top of both cylinders, the fluid is dribbling, sometimes spraying, out. It went from a drip to a spray on the left side yesterday.

Are there seals in there? The top of the cylinder obviously unbolts. If it needs new seals, where would I get them? Or would some more severe service be in order?

Thanks!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

There are repacking kits but you will have to call around to find them. The other question is do you have the spanner wrenches and large wrenches to do the cylinder repack? If not, try calling your local tractor dealer or hydraulic shop and pricing a cylinder repacking job if you bring them the cylinders. Bringing the cylinders in to a shop to have them repacked is what most folks do because of the need for special tools usually.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Since you live just north of me I would recommend using a shop I found in Fort Wayne. The name of it is ABC Specialty and their phone number is 483-8913. 

It is a little family owned place that just does hydraulic cylinder rebuilds. It is run out of a guys garage in town and has been there for over 40 years. Nothing fancy with lots of grease on the floor but they have thousands of different parts in stock and they know what they are doing. 

I had a cylinder rebuilt there for around $60. But I also got a list of all the parts and watched closely while they did the work and am pretty sure I could do it myself for around $10 in parts from them. 

Nice people who will do the repair while you wait (just don't be in a hurry ). 

Andy


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, both of you. Especially, thanks for recommending that shop. I'll plan to call them tomorrow.


----------

